# To bleed or not to bleed?



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

My CS9100 can be converted to a bleeder sprayer. 
I have talked with a few of my painting advisers and nobody knows why you would convert. Just wondering if any of you use the bleeder option and why?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I see I've had 44 viewers, does that mean nobody knows why either?

Thanks


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

I honestly dont know what a bleeder sprayer is


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Quaid? said:


> I honestly dont know what a bleeder sprayer is


Ditto. :no:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds bloody.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Isn't it for releasing air pockets?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Something about continuous air flow.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

No bleeders for me i stick with airless.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

A bleeder system is a continuous stream of air through the gun with the trigger released. A non bleeder only releases air when the trigger is pulled. I think I want to be able to stop the air flow when I don't want it. The only other thing I saw was a constant stream can blow higher viscous materials...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah you don't want to have the continuous bleaders unless you have a large compressor


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What kind of hvlp do you have?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> What kind of hvlp do you have?





Andyman said:


> My CS9100 can be converted to a bleeder sprayer.


this kind^^^^


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, so if it probably doesn't matter if you don't have a compressor.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the same CS9100 and I switch it to the bleeder when I spraying thicker products. I seems to help with the initial spitting I sometimes get with thicker materiels.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe try an airLESS.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Andy, here I ripped this from my site.

You can improve HVLP atomization spraying heavy materials such as acrylics if you have an HVLP spray gun that supports non-bleeder to bleeder conversion. The spray gun shown is a Maxum I gun, Maxum II also supports conversion. The Maxum II often sold with the CAPspray HVLP units such as the CS9100 4 stage turbine. 

To convert a non-bleeder to bleeder simply remove the air control knob and replace it with the air inlet fitting from the bottom of the handle. Close off the air inlet fitting with the supplied plug. Attach the hose. The bleeder set up is particularly useful for spraying inside refinishing cabinets.

Non-bleeder vs bleeder

Non-bleeder means when you release the trigger of the gun, the air flow stops. If you have a gun with a two-stage trigger, you will first feel air coming from the air cap; trigger further and material will begin to flow.

With a bleeder gun, air flows continuously; the trigger only starts and stops the flow of paint or materials. Air is directly channeled to the air cap bypassing the air valve.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Andy, here I ripped this from my site.
> 
> You can improve HVLP atomization spraying heavy materials such as acrylics if you have an HVLP spray gun that supports non-bleeder to bleeder conversion. The spray gun shown is a Maxum I gun, Maxum II also supports conversion. The Maxum II often sold with the CAPspray HVLP units such as the CS9100 4 stage turbine.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Thank you for providing some info on the topic, I was confused.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wisepainter, in a nutshell... the gun is more responsive in bleeder mode. This really comes in handy in tight areas (think a box) when you need material to flow instantly when you trigger.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Getting my face out of a deep set cabinet when I am shooting lacquer asap is a good thing!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

JP- I read that on your site as well. Makes more sense to me know. But it does not sound like most painters use it. Might give it a try sometime just to get a feel.


----------

